# Rugby!



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Rugby has already learned to retrieve the newspaper each morning to bring to his new adoptive family! It took very little time for Rugby to unpack his bags and settle right into his third—and final—home. 
Four-year-old Rugby was one of two dogs surrendered to YGRR when their second owner found himself working long hours with little time to give to the dogs. Their original owners had given them up because of a divorce in the family. When Rugby was taken to the YGRR veterinarian, he was found to be thin but otherwise healthy. He was neutered, tattooed, given a much needed dentistry and brought to Riverview.
Rugby didn’t have to wait long to meet his perfect match. A beautiful 10-year-old Golden girl named Shayna brought her “parents” to meet Rugby and he quickly became part of their family. Now, along with his daily newspaper duties, Rugby takes long walks by the ocean and enjoys busy days with his new family. The third home was the charm for this handsome Golden boy!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow what a great looking boy. What a shame he was passed from home to home. I hope he has finally found his forever home.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Sweet Katie was a rescue but now in her forever home - she also delivers papers and mail. Rugby looks like a sweetheart and I love his name.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

His soft, happy expression behind the blue newspaer wrapper made me smile. I bet he was all wags and proud. 

I support Yankee goldens's senior program every year, and so admire the good work.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He's so cute...he looks like a show Golden..in a way!!??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rugby*

Rugby is just prescious!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rugby is so handsome and I think the third home is going to be his last.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is beautiful, looks like he's home for sure.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Such a beautiful boy and I would say he has found his forever home, just hwat all dogs need.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It's just so nice to hear a happy ending once in a while. Thank you, YGRR!


----------

